# Anyone know about Ebko boats?



## Fish Stalker (May 15, 2005)

I am trying to find out some info about a 1979 Ebko 17' Bowrider. It has a 115 HP Johnson outboard on it. Would like to know if that boat/motor was problematic or reliable. I am looking at picking it up to do some river fishing & out in the bay. It has a tri-hull design. How do the tri-hull's hadle/ride compared to v-hulls? I have only had v-hull boats. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Tri-Hulls are a very stable boat in calm water. If you are going to use it on the GLs it would not be the ideal boat. Everything has their pros and cons. You may want to have it surveyed, or inspected prior to buying.

Here is a NADA Link for that make and year.
http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=1-24-38-5692-0-0-0&l=1&w=24&p=38&f=5694&gc=MR&gtc=MR&m=0548&y=1979&ml=E


----------

